# Josh Koscheck's heritage?



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Where is he from? 

Im always good at deciding where people come from, what their ethnicity is and I find it interesting, but I cant tell about Koscheck. Is he half latino, half caucasian?

So please tell me where he is from, I have always wondered.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

he's got blue eyes, so he probably is mostly caucasian w/ a mix of something else...


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Koschek talking about Matt Hughes mentions this



> The funny thing is, I’m half white and half black. Being half white and half black, you can throw down on any race. I’m not saying it to be racist on Matt Hughes or white people. He’s a farm boy and he’s slow. He’s won just by wrestling all these years. I’m not going to change for anybody. If I have something on my mind, I’m going to tell you how I feel. If you don’t like what I say, don’t listen”


So he says he's half black and half white, whether he is half african american or is from another ancestrious line we don't know.

Not really sure what difference it makes tbh!


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm the same, hlaf black, half white. People never have a clue though lol I've bene called spanish, portuguese etc.

I always assumed he was mulatto but I guess I had any easier time guessing since I am too.


----------



## silent_nick (Feb 3, 2008)

okay, side note then... my girlfriend and I have argued over the word "mulatto". I was taught that that is the scientific word for people who are half black/half white. My girlfriend was shocked when i used that word because she's under the impression that it's a derogatory term. Who's right?

Even if it is derogatory, there's plenty better insults for Josh Koscheck though...


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Since he's got blue eyes, there has to be some white on his black side too so to speak, if I'm not totally mistaken about genetics.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> Since he's got blue eyes, there has to be some white on his black side too so to speak, if I'm not totally mistaken about genetics.


yep your right. impressive, i'm a 4th year biology student and your probably smarter than some of the idiots in my classes. well done sir.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

silent_nick said:


> okay, side note then... my girlfriend and I have argued over the word "mulatto". I was taught that that is the scientific word for people who are half black/half white. My girlfriend was shocked when i used that word because she's under the impression that it's a derogatory term. Who's right?
> 
> Even if it is derogatory, there's plenty better insults for Josh Koscheck though...


It's in no way derogartory lol


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

silent_nick said:


> okay, side note then... my girlfriend and I have argued over the word "mulatto". I was taught that that is the scientific word for people who are half black/half white. My girlfriend was shocked when i used that word because she's under the impression that it's a derogatory term. Who's right?
> 
> Even if it is derogatory, there's plenty better insults for Josh Koscheck though...


Have you seen that Curb Your Enthusiasm episode where Larry says it?


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think he's just your typical mixed dude. Black and white that is.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

silent_nick said:


> okay, side note then... my girlfriend and I have argued over the word "mulatto". I was taught that that is the scientific word for people who are half black/half white. My girlfriend was shocked when i used that word because she's under the impression that it's a derogatory term. Who's right?
> 
> Even if it is derogatory, there's plenty better insults for Josh Koscheck though...


In some cultures it is.


----------



## JBazil (Mar 23, 2020)

fullcontact said:


> Where is he from?
> 
> Im always good at deciding where people come from, what their ethnicity is and I find it interesting, but I cant tell about Koscheck. Is he half latino, half caucasian?
> 
> So please tell me where he is from, I have always wondered.


Why do you people get so scared to ask if someone is half African American or African American? Koscheck is clearly African American. You're an idiot. African American is not some kind of dirty word, with that thick curly hair, I'd have thought African American would have been the first choice. But also lets not assume we know what percentage maybe White just because he has blue eyes. That's ignorance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess that people that are just curious and not aware of some basic facts that have been said throughout MMA history. Yeah he's half white, half black, simple.


----------

